# Intense 6.6 +Evovler ISX 6



## DH_RYDA (5. Dezember 2007)

möchte gerne wissen, wer von euch da draussen ein 6.6 mit Manitou Evolver ISX 6 oder 4 fährt. bin mit meinem DHX Air sehr unzufrieden und möchte ihn durch den Evolver ersetzten. bitte auch das gewicht angeben, falls das jemand weiss...


----------



## THBiker (5. Dezember 2007)

schonmal über Tuning des DHX nachgedacht? Ich nehme an, dass du auch zu der Katagorie > 75kg gehörst?
Mein DHX Air ist gerade auf dem Weg zum Tuning und ich verspreche mir sehr viel davon! berichte werden aber frühstens nächstes Jahr folgen  ....naja ist ja bald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH_RYDA (5. Dezember 2007)

also ich wieger nackisch 86 kilo, also mit ausrüstung deutlich über 90 kilo......das wird unter anderem das problem sein. ein freund von mir arbeitet bei MotoPitkan und hat mir vom Tuning abgeraten, weil er gemeint hat, dass man zwar beim DHX 
schon einiges rausholen kann, aber er nie so gut gehen wird wie eine Evolver (bzw. dann der im getunten zustand). ausserdem hab ich mich über den Dämpfer wegen seiner schei** perfomance so geärgert, dass ich ihn sowieso loswerden will (obwohl er wie neu ist)


----------



## THBiker (5. Dezember 2007)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> also ich wieger nackisch 86 kilo, also mit ausrÃ¼stung deutlich Ã¼ber 90 kilo......das wird unter anderem das problem sein. ein freund von mir arbeitet bei MotoPitkan und hat mir vom Tuning abgeraten, weil er gemeint hat, dass man zwar beim DHX
> schon einiges rausholen kann, aber er nie so gut gehen wird wie eine Evolver (bzw. dann der im getunten zustand). ausserdem hab ich mich Ã¼ber den DÃ¤mpfer wegen seiner schei** perfomance so geÃ¤rgert, dass ich ihn sowieso loswerden will (obwohl er wie neu ist)



Hmmmmm.....ich hab ein Ã¤hnliches Kampfgewicht! MP meinte aber, dass sie das hinbekommen! Ich hoffe mal, dass das nicht nur gelaber war und ich die 160â¬ in den Wind schieÃe 

was fÃ¼rÂ´n Setup bist du denn beim DHX Air gefahren???


----------



## DH_RYDA (5. Dezember 2007)

vielleicht hab ich mich nix ganz korrekt ausgedrückt. MP macht seine sache sehr gut und bekommt das sicher hin. ich werde aber lieber meinen DHX verkaufen und mir den Evolver holen, weil der eben von haus aus weiter besser gehen soll und vorallem mehr einstellmöglichkeiten hat. mein kumpel hat gemeint, dass einfach aber einem bestimmten Gewicht die Dämpfung eine besonders starke rolle spielt, weil ja auch mit steigendem druck die Reibung des Dämpfers steigt. somit wäre es besser, wenn man den Dämpfer mit weniger luft in der hauptkammer fahren kann und dafür mehr dämpfung hat (und das der DHX komplett schwach).

bin 240psi in der hauptakammer und 150psi im piggyback gefahren (BoostValve natürlich komplett zu). den Evolver kann man im vergleich angeblich mit nur 180psi fahren(bei gleichem gewicht, war im MTBR forum)

achja ein tip von mir, was du ev. beim Tuning angeben könntest :
zusätzliche MidSpeed-Druckstufe einbauen lassen (gegen dass durchsacken)
mein kumpel hat gemeint, die ham das bei einem Specialized Enduro gemacht und das soll sehr gut gehen....


----------



## walo (5. Dezember 2007)

gibts den 6er überhauptmit 200mm und 57 hub?
den 4er bin ich schon gefahren.jedoch macht der massiv gegen ende zu.hab das teil nicht annähernd durchbekommen!


----------



## DH_RYDA (5. Dezember 2007)

jup den gibts! dass er progressiv ist, ist schon mal sehr gut (hab den DHX trotz des hohen drucks fast immer durschgeschlagen)...

und wie funktioniert er sonst? eine ISX4 wäre auch eine möglichkeit, dann hald gleich mit Tuning...


----------



## walo (5. Dezember 2007)

ich schlag meinen dhx auch schon auf dem weg zum bäcker durch ;-)
der 4er spricht ansich super an.arbeitet auch im mittkeren bereich sauber.sprich,das durchsacken ist nicht so enorm.doch das teil hat nur 3-4/5 vom hub genutzt.an was das jetzt lag,weis ich nicht.konnte das teil nicht auf herz und nieren testen..............
lasse mein dhx grad bei akira tunen.dauert noch paar tage bis ich ein fazit ziehen kann.


----------



## DH_RYDA (5. Dezember 2007)

ja, die Fox sind einfach in Verbindung mit Vpp keine gute kombi. einfach zu wenig gedämpft. hab einem M3 mit DHX Coil, da isses dasselbe. auch da gilt für mich WEG DAMIT.

bin gespannt, wie dein getunter DXH dann geht......


----------



## THBiker (6. Dezember 2007)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> achja ein tip von mir, was du ev. beim Tuning angeben könntest :
> zusätzliche MidSpeed-Druckstufe einbauen lassen (gegen dass durchsacken)
> mein kumpel hat gemeint, die ham das bei einem Specialized Enduro gemacht und das soll sehr gut gehen....



Jupp das wird gemacht  hab ich mit denen schon geklärt!

Ich bin den DHX auch mit 270psi  gefahren.....und 130 im PB

Ich lass mich überraschen! Ich denke zu Weihnachten habe ich den Dämpfer wieder! Ich hatte das auch nicht so verstanden, dass MP nicht gut arbeitet, sondern eher, dass die Arbeit die sie leisten nicht unbedingt aureichend sein wird ...ich bin mal zuversichtlich


----------

